# Optical Forums > Ophthalmic Optics >  Lenscrafters "House Brand" PAL?

## kjreha

just had an rx check, previous PAL is from Lenscrafters.  The markings were partially cut off nasally, all I could tell was a square box like Gradal RD on his old ones.  so, new glasses are GT2, but he's not doing well with them.  called LC and all they could tell us is its the "House Brand" PAL.  does anyone know which PAL this would be?  thanks!

----------


## Fezz

I can't confirm what lens it is, but here is a great resource by one of our very own Optiboarders:

http://thelensguru.com/

The Zeiss Gradal RD is a task specific, or computer type progressive lens. I doubt that is what he has.

I don't think that LC dispenses Zeiss lenses. Although in this day and age............anything is possible!

----------


## Fezz

Laramy-K also has a progressive ID tool!

http://www.laramyk.com/tools.html

(Scroll down page)

They are fellow Optiboarders as well!

----------


## uncut

IMO  Essilor Super No-line.....

----------


## kjreha

uncut, you know that LC uses this?  or is based on my describing the markings?

----------


## uncut

> uncut, you know that LC uses this? or is based on my describing the markings?


I am basing my opinion on the marking description.  Very few lenses use the square as opposed to the circles.  Zeiss is one but usually has a stylized z inside the squares.

There should be a #5 in the temporal square in a Gradal RD.  Nasal square is blank.

   Super no-line has an S below the nasal square about the same distance below that the add power is scribed under the temporal square.

----------


## uncut

Another obscure one is the Vision-Ease Illumina if it is polycarb.  That one has an italisized _V_  under and close to the nasal square, and would be seen even if only part of the nasal square is there.

----------


## optilady1

the lenscrafters lenses go as follows, for poly at least:
base: solamax
mid: ovation
best accolade
short:i _think_ sola compact.  

i'm not sure about their 'transitions'

if the lens has ar, their best is a piccolo.  hope this helps

----------


## kelanor

I'm pretty sure it's an Illumina.

----------


## uncut

Wow!  There's another thread starting about "house lenses".  As an idependent, reading this thread, my thoughts went back to the numerous phonecalls I have received from chain employees regarding product they carry.  The lack of information about product astounds me, and it seems that they are "kept in the dark" deliberately.

----------


## Yellow

In Aussie, They stock, Ovation, Natural, Accolade, Accolade freedom, ideal. After hearing what specsavrs were doing with their lenses, I was horrified so I made many inquiries and checked all the lenses I could find. Over here thy are not swapping designs around... don't know about the rest of the world though.

----------


## IC-UC

Hey Yellow, what is your take on the ideal lens? Had any issues with it?

----------


## Yellow

Haven't got it yet, due in the next few days, will let you know when we have a few pxs try it

----------


## WFruit

> Hey Yellow, what is your take on the ideal lens? Had any issues with it?


Here's some opinions on the Ideal: http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...-Essilor-Ideal 

Except from the Essilor sales reps, I really haven't heard much at all about the lens, and what little I have heard has not been very complimentary.  I'll be curious to hear the patient responses.

As for LC, what lens they sub in for their house brand will depend on geographic loacation and what lens they got the best deal on that week.  They were just introducing their MVP (Maximum View Progressive) when I left them.  At the time it was either the Natural, Ovation, or Visuality depending on material.

----------


## tdj

> the lenscrafters lenses go as follows, for poly at least:
> base: solamax
> mid: ovation
> best accolade
> short:i _think_ sola compact.  
> 
> i'm not sure about their 'transitions'
> 
> if the lens has ar, their best is a piccolo.  hope this helps


exactly. I know the top transition is an Accolade as well.

 More than likely you are looking at an Ovation; however did you check the markings? lol

----------


## tdj

> I'm pretty sure it's an Illumina.


only in poly polarized

----------


## Sphinxsmith

Alot are the MVP. When I worked at Pearle I would ofter call across the street to the LC to verify the lens. The lowly grunts dont know or care so you have to talk to the lab manager or general manager.
Hope that helps, if you still have questions PM me and Ill see what I can find out from my old offices.

Sphinx

----------


## LabOni

they at one time carried the Illumina in LifeRx photocromatic . But don't anymore due severe delamination.

----------


## tdj

> they at one time carried the Illumina in LifeRx photocromatic . But don't anymore due severe delamination.


LC can still get the VE photochromatics. Most don't sell them anymore, but they can *get* them.

I sold one while working at LC ... patient wanted a ft28 bifocal in poly photo. LC can only get Transitions brand in plastic or 1.56. Wouldn't settle for anything but poly and photochromatic. I put the Scotchgard coating on it and hoped that VE really did fix the delamination. *sigh*

----------


## scriptfiller

Pearle corporate is using the Shamir Autograph I as their premo top of the line, FWIW.

----------


## xximjdxx

> only in poly polarized


Poly polarized would be the Illumina SunRX
It still could be the Illumina Life RX

----------


## tsmith

I know this is an old post, but just FYI if anyone needs it  -it's not that simple to decipher... 

While it can vary a bit depending on store and region, they are not changed within a given location on a whim. The logistics of swapping an entire stock range around prevents that. I was there for 8 years, and saw few changes to the core stock as a whole. Rx's that are not produced in-store (mostly AR) tend to vary more often.
To find out what a specific store is selling in a specific material, call and talk to someone in the lab, or to an optician in licensed states.

As of a year or two ago, and this is from memory so don't shoot me if something ain't right:

Progressives were sold as MVP -Maximum View Progressives, AVP -Advanced View Progressives, & computer lens.

Materials were 
 Duralens (plastic), 
 FeatherWates (poly), 
 FeatherWates Plus (better poly), 
 FeatherWates Complete (poly AR),
 FeatherWates Complete Scotchgard (poly EZ clean AR) 
 FeatherWates Polarized,
 Superview (1.67 AR), 
 Flextint (transitions mid-index plastic that can't be referred to as "transitions"), 
 photoplastic (Transitions), 
 photopoly (Transitions), 
 Reactint (V-E Poly),
 glass, PGX/PBX
 and whatever else I've forgotten...

MVP:
        Duralens                           = Essilor Ovation
        FeatherWates                    = V-E Illumina, Sola Compact
        FeatherWates Plus (and AR) = Essilor Ovation, Essilor Short-Fit
        FlexTint                            = Essilor Ovation, and ?
        Reactint                           = V-E Illumina Life Rx
        FeatherWates Polarized       = V-E Illumina, KBco EOS, EOS wrap (wrap Rx's are optimized)
        Photo Plastic                     = Essilor Ovation
        Photo Poly                        = Essilor Ovation

AVP:
       FeatherWates Plus               = Essilor Accolade
       FeatherWates AR                 = Essilor Accolade
       Featherwates Complete        = Shamir Autograph, Piccolo
       Superview                          = Accolade Freedom

Computer lens: (I forget their brand name)
       Featherwates Complete        = Essilor Computer Lens      

 The way I see it, foresaking the trade names for their own brand names allows them to vary stock between the stores. It also allows them to substitute (at company level, not at the store's choice) when something is out of stock or recalled, etc without an emergency redo of the POS system, and communicate the changes to 10,000 store associates.
Aggravating for an optician, but wise as a business move in a large company.

----------


## HarryChiling

> Computer lens: (I forget their brand name)


Sola Continuum

----------


## tsmith

> Sola Continuum


Oh yeah, they used the Contiuum, too.

What I can't recall is their own marketing name for computer PAL's (as in MVP, AVP, etc)

And a correction:
Under the AVP Featherwates Complete label, they used the Shamir Autograph Short, not the Piccolo.

----------


## WFruit

Wow.  When I started there they had the XL, VIP, and Adaptar.  I think we used the Varivue for polarized.  When I left they had gone to the Visuality and Natural.  I think in there somewhere we used something from Orcolite.....Super No-Line maybe?  I don't remember.

----------

